# [SOLVED] Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!



## lillian.

For a few days already, my computer has been shutting down and restarting on its own. This would happen at random times and quite frequently. 

I've attempted to fix the problem by removing everything around the desktop & cleaning any dust there is. That didn't help. 

Then I checked the Device Manager 
There is a yellow conflict alert on "1394 Net Adapter #3" 
What is that?
How do I fix it?
When that problem is solved, will my computer stop shutting down?

Thank You!!


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Chances are it's a hardware issue - please post the complete specs of your computer.

I will also move this to the hardware forum for additional support.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU

I'm doubtful the 1394 Net Adapter #3 error is connected to the shut downs.
Disable Auto Restart and you should get a blue screen with error codes. Post those codes.
Prevent Automatic Restart after BSOD.In Windows XP.

Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
Control Panel double click to open System.
System Properties window click on the Advanced tab.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure’, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click OK, OK to exit.

Vista & 7

Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
In the Control Panel double click to open System.
In the left panel under ‘Tasks’ click on Advanced system settings.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click Ok, OK to exit.


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Device-
name: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip Type: ATI Radeon Xpress Series (0x5954)
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Approx. Total Memory: 256.0 MB
Current DIsplay Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Moniter: PLug and Play MOniter 

Drivers-
Main Driver: ati2dvag.dll
Version: 6.14.0010.6755 (English)
Date: 12/5/2007
WHQL Logo'd: No
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
VDD: n/a
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)

Is that the complete specs of my computer?


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

I followed those steps and I didn't get a blue screen with error codes.


----------



## Crossy

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

The Blue Screen with error codes (BSOD) will appear next time the problem happens. Instead of restarting the screen will show the captured codes which can be used to track down the culprit.

Have you made any recent changes e.g added extra RAM, just prior to the problem beginning.

Rob.

PS the 1394 is probably a Firewire/1394 card with problems


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

I did not make any changes recently.

Today, the error occurred again. The blue screen appeared and this is what it says:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. IF you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer. press f8 to select advance startup options, and then select Safe Mode. 

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000001 (0x00000000, 0x00000005, 0x00000000, 0xF625D5C6)

*** ALCXWDM.SYS - Address F625D5C6 base at F6222000, Datestamp 4594ba20

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete. 
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Download these 2 files; save both to My Documents -
- Microsoft SysInternals AutoRuns - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe
- jcgriff2 BSOD file collection app - http://sysnative.com/0x8/BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD_.exe
Go to My Docs and run the 2nd app. It will run the 1st.
Output = newly created folder in My Docs - TSF_XP_Support
Zip up the entire folder and attach to next post.


What is the make and model of your PC?


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

I'm a little slow when it comes to computers. Haha. 
I ran the 2nd app already. 
Is the newly created folder supposed to automatically show up in My Docs?

HP Pavilion 061; EL466AAA-ABA a1330n


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Yes, you should have a folder named *TSF_XP_Support* in My Documents.


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Oh. I ran the 2nd app. But there isn't a folder named TSF_XP_Support in My Docs.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

STOP 0x00000001, 0X0000001, APC_INDEX_MISMATCH


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*



lillian. said:


> Oh. I ran the 2nd app. But there isn't a folder named TSF_XP_Support in My Docs.


Did you let the app finish completely? Is there anything in My Documents?


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

yes, the app finished completely and there's nothing in My Docs. 

I read the link that Tyree posted up there. 
One of the solutions is to system restore. 
The restarting thing didn't occur last month, so if I choose a restore point of anytime last month, will it solve the problem?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

A System Restore may resolve the issue but only time will tell. Please keep us informed.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

The BSOD listed in post #7 names Realtek AC97 audio - see if update is available - 

http://www.sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#alcxwdm.sys

Run system restore 1st as Tyree suggested.

Run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

I was going to system restore. 
But before I got a chance to, i got the blue screen error message
Except this time, it says PFN_LIST_CORRUPT


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*



lillian. said:


> it says PFN_LIST_CORRUPT


PFN = Page Frame Number. BSOD Bugcheck = *0x4e*. The 1st number inside the parenthesis _may_ provide additional info.

Could be RAM, HDD or other.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

Start w/ Seatools for DOS - 2nd link.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lillian.

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

I actually had many problems , so I just restored my computer to the factory settings. 
It's been at least a week, and nothing is wrong so far, so I guess the problem is fixed.

Thank you everybody for your help. 
I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down and restarting!*

Good choice and you're welcome.


----------



## Coolfreak

Glad everything is sorted out!


----------

